# G-shock Frogman



## makky

The postman delivered something rather nice today -










G-Shock Triple Crown of Surfing GW-200TC-2DR. Looks huge on my 6.5" wrist. See how the strap sticks up like a Sharks fin.

I'm not really a fan of LCD watches but this is something else. There's a titanium case underneath the resin shroud.

The watch is 18mm high. Could be tricky to get under a shirt cuff.

Crystal is mineral but sits 5mm beneath the shroud, so scratches should be unlikely.










Really comfortable to wear as it's under 85g.


----------



## Ibrahombre

That is so cool!I have MR-G Titanium Froggy but that All Black Froggy is the Dog's B******S!Congrats Mate!


----------



## jonsedar

nooice!

I'd really like the Brazillian Frogman one day - very overpriced tho now due to rarity


----------



## jasonm

There is one up for sale @ $500 on the SCTF


----------



## tyc

Hi Makky,

stunning frogman! this is the first frogmen i've seen on the UK based forums (only been here for 4 month or so...). I was just wondering where you got it from and the price... any frogman in the UK seems to be horribly over-priced.

many thanks!

ty


----------



## makky

tyc said:


> Hi Makky,
> 
> stunning frogman! this is the first frogmen i've seen on the UK based forums (only been here for 4 month or so...). I was just wondering where you got it from and the price... any frogman in the UK seems to be horribly over-priced.
> 
> many thanks!
> 
> ty


Don't tell anyone, but they come up on ebay sometimes. Mine cost under Â£90, as new & boxed. Nearly bid on an all white Dolphin and Whale GW-206K-7JR a couple of days back from a UK seller. That went for Â£78.

The Japanese are absolutely mad about collecting these watches. The limited editions sell out very quickly and some are now worth 3-4 times their original price.


----------



## Ibrahombre

On E**Y's US site You can usually pick up a Solar Frogman for around Â£100 i've seen them in Singapore for around Â£110,however an alarming trend is for Fake Frogman watches showing up on various E**Y sites so be careful!


----------



## tyc

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the info, really appreciate it! i'll keep my eyes peel to ebay and try hard not to get duped!

regards,

ty


----------



## Ibrahombre

tyc said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the info, really appreciate it! i'll keep my eyes peel to ebay and try hard not to get duped!
> 
> regards,
> 
> ty


Ty if You are suspicious regarding a Frogman purchase drop Me a PM i'd be happy to advise You.


----------



## tyc

Ibrahombre said:


> tyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the info, really appreciate it! i'll keep my eyes peel to ebay and try hard not to get duped!
> 
> regards,
> 
> ty
> 
> 
> 
> Ty if You are suspicious regarding a Frogman purchase drop Me a PM i'd be happy to advise You.
Click to expand...

Hi Ibrahombre,

Sorry about the late reply had a short break in amsterdam. Thanks so much for offering to help, i cant pm yet so please could you send the info into my mail box at [email protected] many thanks in advance!

regards,

ty


----------



## makky

Under the hood -










There's a fair chunk of titanium here.










The case is 13mm high, without the cover.










Finish is a bit rough, but they never intended it to be seen.

Hmmm.... Wonder if it would work on mesh


----------



## Ibrahombre

That is bloody awesome!I love it as it is You could put it on a Rhino/Nato strap,great work!


----------



## cricketer

makky said:


> The postman delivered something rather nice today -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock Triple Crown of Surfing GW-200TC-2DR. Looks huge on my 6.5" wrist. See how the strap sticks up like a Sharks fin.


Makky is this one of those 'waveceptor' things and if so does it only receive the European time signal?










Alan


----------



## Henry W

I wouldn't get one myself, but I do like how different it is!

I prefer the metal one, but again, if I wanted a quartz I'd get a Tissot!

does that metal one have an ofset strap like the rubber one does? Or is the case just really high up!?


----------



## makky

cricketer said:


> makky said:
> 
> 
> 
> The postman delivered something rather nice today -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock Triple Crown of Surfing GW-200TC-2DR. Looks huge on my 6.5" wrist. See how the strap sticks up like a Sharks fin.
> 
> 
> 
> Makky is this one of those 'waveceptor' things and if so does it only receive the European time signal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan
Click to expand...

Alan - No, not a waveceptor. Old fashioned time setting by pushbutton! Solar powered, just to the left of the date is a 3 segment battery level meter.


----------



## cricketer

Cheers Makky,

I bought one of the MI 3 le G shocks (like Griffs) a few weeks back but my son has nabbed it for a trip abroad







I though it was a really cool watch so Ive decided to get another G shock but I dont know which one............there's quite a lot to choose from 










Alan


----------



## plainface

Hi there, found you guys doing a bit of research, I am looking to buy one of the white frogman g-shocks. I have seen a few on ebay but was worried about getting a fake. Do you guys know if this watch has been faked and if there are any signs to look out for?

Many thanks for any advice, Al


----------



## makky

Hi plainface, welcome to the forum!

I'm guessing the model your interested in is the White GW-206K-7JR ICERC Dolphin and Whale 2006 Ltd edition?

I haven't seen that one faked yet. Take a good look on some of the other forums (there's a couple with dedicated G-Shock sections) and you'll get a good idea of what the fake one's look like. If you are looking on e-pray then don't go near anything that has a fuzzy picture and starts at under Â£20.


----------



## Seamaster73

cricketer said:


> I bought one of the MI 3 le G shocks (like Griffs) a few weeks back but my son has nabbed it for a trip abroad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I though it was a really cool watch so Ive decided to get another G shock but I dont know which one............there's quite a lot to choose from


I've got an MI:III on order from Germany. H Samuel were the only authorized UK dealer for that model, and sold out quickly. I left it a bit too late and had to go a-hunting.

I've had a few G-SHOCKS over the years, but only ever considered them cheap beaters. I bought a G-2000 back in 2000, and also have the "classic" G, the DW-5600E, for this purpose. But recently I've really come to appreciate the G-SHOCK range for what it is, a range of very high-quality, innovative and feature-packed watches. Wanting a Mutliband radio controlled model, and being unable to track down an MI:III, I bought one of these in Japan. Really amazing watch at the price point. It's the GW-9000 and I can't recommend it highly enough to anyone who wants a virtually indestructible solar powered quartz with international atomic sync.


----------

